# Stop the NF from disrupting Gay Pride, Mcr tomorrow (sat 27th)



## smashthestate (Aug 26, 2005)

Tomorrow is the gay pride parade in manchester city centre, some bunch of right wing christians calling themselves "Christion Voice" and the National Front have been given permission for a counterdemo  
ANti-fascists, including Unite against Fascism are organising a counter-counter demo to stop these homophobic morons from heckling the parade;



> URGENT - The National Front have told Manchester Police they will be holding a counter-demonstration in the centre of Manchester as the city's Pride Parade goes past.
> 
> The police have not seen fit to ban the NF event. The City Council strongly backs the Pride Parade, and many councillors are keen that the fascists should not be allowed to even heckle the Parade unopposed.
> 
> ...



apparently there are some UAF leaflets which people want to distibute round the village tonight, PM me if anyone is interested in helping.


----------



## bfg (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you think there'll be enough meatheads there to make any kind of negative impression? For the amount of bods that'll be there this aft they'll get drowned out naturally, surely?

Just my observations. I was there last year, and if this years events the same, the right-wing nutters would need to be there in their hundreds, maybe thousands. Plus theres usually some kind of swappie presence dotted around that area on the day so I can't see them not mobilising for this kind of shit


----------



## rosa (Aug 28, 2005)

There are threads about this in protest and demo announcement forums.

By all accounts ther were about 5 NF knobheads,vastly outnumbered and outheckled. i also hear that their flag was nicked and burnt. Can you confirm any of this smash?


----------



## chio (Aug 28, 2005)

rosa said:
			
		

> By all accounts ther were about 5 NF knobheads,vastly outnumbered and outheckled. i also hear that their flag was nicked and burnt.


----------



## smashthestate (Aug 28, 2005)

rosa said:
			
		

> There are threads about this in protest and demo announcement forums.
> 
> By all accounts ther were about 5 NF knobheads,vastly outnumbered and outheckled. i also hear that their flag was nicked and burnt. Can you confirm any of this smash?


 i did not witness any flag burning, sadly, i was pretty close so i think i would have noticed.
someone also said they'd all come over from leeds for the occasion - all 5 of them, dunno if thats true tho.


----------



## Ryazan (Aug 28, 2005)

Wonder if any of them know that Ernst Roehm was a poof.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 29, 2005)

From the manchesteronline.co.uk website:

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/men/news/s/171/171668_pride_protests_a_damp_squib.html

"A DEMONSTRATION by the extremist group the National Front in Manchester city centre ended up a damp squib when just five protestors turned up.   

The hooded extremists hid behind their banners and flags as they were barracked and booed by passers-by and more than 50 members of Unite Against Facism.   

The National Front had threatened to stage a massive demonstration in Exchange Square against the Manchester Pride festival."

(news from the manchester evening news)


----------



## Kidda (Aug 31, 2005)

5?   

sad fucks.

the rest of the NF were probably too busy out cruising for a shag


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 31, 2005)

One of the things I love about this country is that fascist demonstrations meet with anti-fascist demonstrations ten times their size. Hopefully.


----------

